
Coreboot 4.10 - l2dy
https://blogs.coreboot.org/blog/2019/07/22/announcing-coreboot-4-10/
======
jwgarber
> As usual, there was a lot of cleaning up going on, and there notably, a good
> chunk of this year’s Google Summer of Code project to clean out the issues
> reported by Coverity Scan is already in.

Hey that's me! :)

------
IntelMiner
Coreboot is a great project, it's unfortunate that more devices don't use it.
OEM machines from the big names like Dell or Lenovo can't/won't support it due
to Boot Guard as far as I'm aware

Some of the smaller niche venders like GPD or 51nb who make much more exotic
gear though would be great to see support for

Alternatively I'd love to see the range of "old" motherboards supported. A
retro machine with Coreboot would definitely open up a lot of interesting
possibilities compared to clunky, buggy old OEM BIOS's of the era

~~~
neilv
I went to considerable trouble to evaluate and obtain a small stockpile of
some well-supported Coreboot-friendly hardware, while it was still easily
available on the used market. (For example, in the past, old ThinkPad models
tended to dry up, as the used pipeline emptied of corporate fleet e-cyclers.)

I'm thrilled to see more new and old boards possibly being well-supported by
Coreboot, though I'm not assuming that's going to be a thing.

[https://www.neilvandyke.org/coreboot/](https://www.neilvandyke.org/coreboot/)

